# amavisd.conf - $notify_spam_sender_templ

## overcast

I'm having a really hard time finding resources with info on configuring this.  Can anyone point me somewhere?

----------

## overcast

anyone, please?  i've searched this forum and google endlessly for the past week and all i've found is other people with similar problems and no information.

somebody has to know something about customizing this message.

----------

